# Haunted Radio (10/01/14)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we kick off the great month of October with news on Sam Hall, Hauntworld's Top Haunted Attractions of 2014, AMC Fear Fest, and more!!

Then, we review the 1988 film, "Halloween 4: The Return Of Michael Myers." Then, our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with the end credits song from "The Graveyard Shift." All of this plus commercials from haunted attractions on the October 1 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

